# I just drank the Kool Aid...



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

River Brain has improved dramatically in the last year. It still has quirks but anything significant I have brought to their attention has been addressed. They are very receptive to suggestions and will reply personally. I initially found it difficult to enter a new run and include data for all the fields and to add features on the interactive map. For me, it is easiest to open it in a second window and to copy the coordinates of the put-ins and take-out and to measure distance on Google Maps. Distance divided by the difference in elevation gives you vertical decent. It is time consuming but once a run is entered you can use it to for your River Log. I have ten months of data entered and love being able to look at the statistics it has accrued.


----------



## rbrain (Aug 30, 2010)

Do you prefer cherry or grape flavor?


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

riverbrain is so close to that flashpoint where it explodes into that ultra useful website with every run you've ever heard of on it. We just need a few more content creators to give it some zest. Who's with me!


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think Kool Aid has flavors, just colors. And on that note I drank the red one...


----------

